# MORE (girly) questions about moving to Dubai



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi there, I was pleased to see that BLM posted some girly questions as I have some girly questions too and hope that local ladies can help/advise me.

I have been offered a job in Dubai and am just trying to find out as much info as i can before I commit. I have managed to find a lot of info on the serious stuff but I have girly things that i'd like to know about.

My questions are:

1. What is Dubai like for clothes shopping - i dont mean designer stuff, I mean your everyday Next or Top Shop or Zara type shopping? Does such a thing exist or is it all expensive designer stuff?

2. What about TV? I assume i will have to say goodbye to my BBC and Channel 4 programmes but will i be able to get satellite TV and programmes from America?

3. Are the hairdressers any good? I am a bottle blonde and a bit nervous about changing hairdressers.

4. Does everyone have a maid? Is that personal choice or is it expected?

5. What do people do in their freetime? Is there plenty of Western stuff - eg cinemas, eateries - i know that drink is restricted.

6. Can we still do internet shopping!! eg Amazon and clothing sites? i have heard conflicting reports on what websites you can and cant access when in Dubai.

7. How easy/difficult is it to live/work with the heat - really?

8. What is the thing(s) that you wish someone had told you about living in Dubai before you moved?

Thank you


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Oooh I like your questions too! Especially the last one.

I can't answer most of them, but I bought the 2008 Dubai Resident Guide from Amazon and have found it immensely helpful! It will also answer your question about things to do in your free time, every time I open the book I find something new I want to sign up for.

Also a friend out there said that you have all the same European shops but that a lot of their clothes make you look like a curtain. She has advised to stock up on H&M vest tops and bikinis


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Right! 

People do have some funny preceptions about Dubai!

1.You can find nearly all UK high street shops here as well as American brands and designer outlets. Zara, Top Shop & Next all have several stores.

2. Various TV packages are available. Many show a lot of American programmes and the UK soaps.

3. There are loads of good hairdressers.

4. No, not everyone has a full time maid & there is no expectation that you would have one.You'd need the space for one & the income to support one. Many people have cleaners paid by the hour.

5. You can find every kind of restaurant. There are also loads of pubs & bars - you will hardly notice alcohol restrictions. There are cinemas in every mall and also theatres and art galleries. See Time Out for info.

6. Yes, you can shop via the internet, but the issue is regarding delivery as we do not have a postal service as you'd understand it. You can get pretty much everything you need here though. Certain websites are restricted as the content is deemed inappropriate.

7. It does get VERY hot in summer, but all shops and offices are airconditioned. 

8. It is pretty Western in many senses, but an understanding of the local culture and Islam will stand you in good stead. Be aware that it can take time to sort out visas etc - sometimes the pace of life is slower. 


Clothes make you look like a curtain?? No idea what your friend is talking about.  There are several branches of H&M. Vest tops should not be worn everywhere as in some places it is culturally insensitive.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Elphaba for your reply.

Yes, i think some people do have funny ideas about Dubai which is why a forum like this is useful. I have been told that Dubai is very cosmopolitan and westernised but have also been told that it is very restrictive and you wont get the same things that you are used to in the west. I suppose the fact that the culture is so different is what it confusing as to what you can and cant do. 

I just wanted to check a few things out. I see that you are very "pro" Dubai - and i suppose i just wanted to see if there were pros and cons or any pitfals i should watch out for.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

BLM said:


> Also a friend out there said that you have all the same European shops but that a lot of their clothes make you look like a curtain. She has advised to stock up on H&M vest tops and bikinis


I know what you mean about looking like a curtain ;o)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Do I come across as very pro?  Oh, there are plenty of downsides to Dubai, but I take the attitude that you shouldn't expect it to be the same as your home country. I promise you that it is not 'very restrictive'. If it was I wouldn't live here! 


Dubai is not at all like KSA - although many people seem to think the UAE is part of KSA. 

Please keep asking questions - I'll answer as honestly as I can.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes, I thought you sound pro. 

The trouble is that I have moved around and lived in Europe a fair bit but have not travelled to any arabic countries (well, expcet for a weeks holiday in Egpyt but a resort isnt the same.) So, altho I know that Dubai isnt in KSA, I suppose i do assume that it will be similar. Its my ignorance i suppose and I will need to do more research.

I do like the idea of moving to Dubai, as I have heard a lot of good things about it, and if it has a western element to it (eg the shops and things to do) then i prob wont feel so home sick. But at the same time i am worried that it will be very very different to what i am used. 

Thank you for answering my girly questions. I shall have a think and let you know if i come up with any more.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I assure you that life in Dubai is nothing like in KSA. There is no way I would ever live in KSA and find the restrictions for women there very offensive.

The negatives of Dubai are more along the lines of dreadful traffic and driving, never-ending construction, delays in gettings things done.

If you go to a shopping mall here, you'll recognise over 50% of the shops - we even have branches of Debenhams, Boots and Marks & Spencer (although sadly not a proper food hall!). Most Western films are shown here, albeit with a few edits and with Arabic subtitles. Quite a lot of band and artists play here now - we have just had the Jazz festival (not very jazz - headlined by an excellent David Grey) and Desert Rock ) and 2 day festival).

My recommendation is that you organise a 'taster' trip to try & get a feel for the city.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks again for that. I currently live in Ireland where the traffic is dreadful (40 - 60 mins to do 8 miles!) and the driving is also pretty bad but i have heard what the standard of driving is like in Egypt and Libya so i can imagine that it'll be similar in Dubai. Those kind of things i can probably deal with - i think - hope.

But I do enjoy my retail therapy so am pleased that there will be familar stores so far away from home. I know it seems wrong to go to a new country and want your own shops/things around you but it makes it easier to adjust i think. To many differences at once would be hard to deal with for me - i'm not that much of a risk taker!

I would like to do a quick visit - but not sure that time or budget will allow.

So another couple of questions if you dont mind:

1. Getting a car - again i have heard mixed things. Can us foreigners buy cars easily? Would we want to or are we better leasing? And is there any sites that we can look at to see what cars are on offer and how much ?

2. What about car insurance? If they are such bad drivers is motor insurance high there? Waht about Road Tax or other car/road related costs i need to factor into my budget for my salary negotiations?

3. Is this like America where it is a car city - you cant get around without a car? There are 2 of us so would we need 2 cars or can 1 have a car and one walk/public transport?

4. I assume that gyms are plentiful and easy to join? Are they expensive (i know that expensive is a relative term).

5. From reading other posts i have come to the conclusion that the bear minimum i need to budget for (either by getting my employer to cover or by making sure my salary coverers) is the following:

Medical - comprehensive
Car allowance
Fuel
Utility subsidy
Housing 
Allowance for trip(s) home
Furniture (!!!!)
Car(s)
Relocation expenses
Dont have kids so no worry about education just yet.

have i forgotten anything?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

buying cars and insuring them is no major hassle, but you need to be a resident before you can do so, so once your visa is in place you can go ahead. Everyone has a car each, travelling by any other means is out of the question. Get a salary offer and benefits they are offering then get back to me, that's the easiest way.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Don't worry about buying cars immediately, you can lease easily. Believe me you will have plenty on your plate to start with.

Your employer has to provide you with medial insurance by law with effect from July 2008, but make sure it is quality comprehensive cover.

There are a number of gyms, although I understand that they aren't cheap. Most apartment buildings will have a gym, albeit rather basic and most have a pool too.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

A couple things about clothes, you can find Gap, Banana Republic, and Marks and Spencers. I never shop at Gap or Banana Republic, but my friends always insisted that the quality of the clothes sold in the UAE chains were a bit sub-par. One thing I do love about the UAE is that tailors and great textiles abound. If you have a favourite pair of trousers, shirt, of skirt you can get great copies made once you find the right tailor. The cost including material and labour is typically less than the ready-made price.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Oooooooo, i hadnt thought about tailors and getting things made. Thats a great option. I usually get my mum to do that kind of thing for me!! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Going back to cars...me being the OTT organised person that I am (something I can just tell is going to cause me LOTS of frustrations in Dubai ;-)), I've already pre-booked a monthly rental with Hertz. I found them to be one of the cheapest online:

(30 day rental) 2188AED + 50 for extra driver. Collision damage waiver insurance as standard. 950AED deposit which conveniently is also the excess for collision damage waiver ins.

It works out to be about £310 for a month, I'm sure someone on the forum will come back with a cheaper suggestion ;-) But picking it up at the airport on arrival means it's hassle-free...


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

BLM said:


> Going back to cars...me being the OTT organised person that I am (something I can just tell is going to cause me LOTS of frustrations in Dubai ;-)), I've already pre-booked a monthly rental with Hertz. I found them to be one of the cheapest online:
> 
> (30 day rental) 2188AED + 50 for extra driver. Collision damage waiver insurance as standard. 950AED deposit which conveniently is also the excess for collision damage waiver ins.
> 
> It works out to be about £310 for a month, I'm sure someone on the forum will come back with a cheaper suggestion ;-) But picking it up at the airport on arrival means it's hassle-free...


What sort of car is that for? I do believe you can find cheaper for Toyota Echos, Semi-compact Mazdas, etc....more like 1500-2000. No?


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

It's a Toyota Yaris, so pretty small! That was the cheapest deal I could find online 

Do you drive a manual or automatic in Dubai? Can't decide what to look for in a permanent car. Quite paranoid about safety too as I read in my resident's guide that people die on the roads in accidents every day in Dubai...


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

BLM said:


> It's a Toyota Yaris, so pretty small! That was the cheapest deal I could find online
> 
> Do you drive a manual or automatic in Dubai? Can't decide what to look for in a permanent car. Quite paranoid about safety too as I read in my resident's guide that people die on the roads in accidents every day in Dubai...


The big franchises tend to charge more. Try United Car Rentals. Renting from local agencies is usually much cheaper. Try these guys:

GREEN OASIS RENT A CAR
Po Box 34777
Dubai
United Arab Emirates 
Telephone: 
Facsimile: 
+971(4)3350001 
+971(4)3350007 

You could rent a car for the first week from someone like Hertz while you sort out a cheaper option like the one's mentioned above. I rented from Green Oasis last January. It was a relatively new Corolla.


----------



## Equus08 (Feb 29, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Right!
> 
> 3. There are loads of good hairdressers.


Majority of them are SALOONS.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dubai caters well for cowboys...... 



-


----------

